# Hello!



## the chic (Mar 3, 2020)

I am new to this!  I hope I am doing this right! It said "New here?" so I pressed on this, and now I do not know what to say. So, um, bye! By the way, are Nike Air Force 1'07 still *in*? <3 <3 <3


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 4, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## the chic (Mar 4, 2020)

Thank you! I get this now. I am supposed to ask a question for the topic of the Thread.


----------



## JamesFitts (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi, Chic. How are you. Welcome to the community.


----------

